# compressed alfalfa hay bale



## Catahoula (May 12, 2012)

Is the compressed alfalfa bale (ie from Standlee Hay Co) different from regular small alfalfa hay bale? I got a bale of compressed alfalfa and it was $15.5 per bale and it weighs about 55 lbs or $31 for 125lbs. When I check CL, alfalfa bales are advertised about $9-12 a bale (75#??) but it doesn't look like the compressed one I got. Unless there is a difference, the compressed bale seems really expensive... Pound for pound, ae they the same or the compressed one actually have more grass? Anyone feed one or the other?


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 12, 2012)

That does sound expensive. The compressed should be the same kind of hay, just compressed really tight and small for shipping, etc and convenience for some people who haul their hay to shows etc. Out here in Oregon, they are about the same as a regular bale that weighs about the same, maybe a few dollars more.


----------



## Catahoula (May 13, 2012)

Thanks. I guess I'll check into the non-compressed alfalfa later. I don't have a lot of space right now. Local farms are advertising for their 2012 1st cuttings. I understand 2nd or 3rd even 4th is better. We are planning for a barn so I'll have room to store lots of hay through the winter later.


----------



## lapiloto (May 13, 2012)

I just finished up a bale of compressed alfalfa from Big R in Conifer- $13 . Iit was my first experience with compressed bales. The smell was different, richer, or something, not at all like regular alfalfa smell.. hard to explain it. Seemed a little wasteful to me as it was so powdery- hardly any long strands at all. They liked it but it made us and them all sneeze and cough! Just picked up a regular bale of mixed grass alfalfa from a local feed store for $11, we'll see what they think. I liked the compressed bale for storage but not thrilled with the consistency or waste. I might try mixing the two.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 13, 2012)

I had the same experience that Lapiloto did.  I bought the compressed Alfalfa and it was just like POWDER.  It made me cough, and it made the goats cough.

There must be a better way.  We don't get any alfalfa hay baled around Oklahoma.  If we do, it's really stemmy and not really worth the money.

We have fed them other types of hay, but since we've been in goats, hay has been very hard to get and also very expensive and not very good hay.

My goats HATE and refuse to eat bermuda hay.  This past winter, we had no snow, so they were able to brouse the trees and brush and we fed them a good local goat feed with BOSS.  Add good fresh water, loose minerals and a good protein tub.

Mine love the protein tub.  DH built a holder for it out of plywood, with slats for their heads to go through, and it's been a real hit this year.

Hay is a problem with goats, they can be very picky about it.  I bought the compressed Alfalfa for my doe mothers after they kidded, and they nibbled it a little bit, but really didn't like it.  As I said, it was pure powder.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Catahoula (May 13, 2012)

The breeder fed the regular alfalfa hay so I'll probably try to get some. Luckily I notice they also would munch on the alfalfa pellets so I'll continue to get that. The compressed hay....YES, it makes me sneeze and cough! I have mixed it with some grass hay and I am not sure which hay they are eating but they are eating it. I just started my bale...one slice and little bit grass hay. I should have plenty of time to get other hays...
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## kstaven (May 14, 2012)

If you use highly compressed alfalfa bales you will see more wastage.


----------



## kristenm1975 (May 16, 2012)

I was just reading "Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats" today and they said to avoid dusty alfalfa and clover bales for health reasons.  Seems like good advice!


----------



## Catahoula (May 16, 2012)

kristenm1975 said:
			
		

> I was just reading "Storey's Guide to Raising Dairy Goats" today and they said to avoid dusty alfalfa and clover bales for health reasons.  Seems like good advice!


Since the kids are eating alfalfa pellets, I decided to just feed them that and let them browse on the property. I will also feed them other grass hay (not compressed) especially during winter time. I am staying away from these compressed alfalfa or compressed grass hay bale for sure.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------

